# Parent reared Raccoons...



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Asking on behalf of a friend who refuses to ask himself as he knows the lovely people of RFUK would bite his head off for asking :flrt::lol2:

Is there any breeders in the UK who sell parent reared, fully weaned (14+ weeks) 'Ccoons to pet homes?
As far as I'm aware, he only wants to know on an 'out of curiosity' basis.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

not heard of any altho even the hand reared ones by law should not leave the breeders till there weaned 


maybe if someone was wanting one a breeder that usaly handrears the babys will let the parents rear one altho am sure most problems that come up with ***** are due to the fact there hand reared so basicly making people in the same terms as them


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> not heard of any *altho even the hand reared ones by law should not leave the breeders till there weaned *
> 
> 
> maybe if someone was wanting one a breeder that usaly handrears the babys will let the parents rear one altho am sure most problems that come up with ***** are due to the fact there hand reared so basicly making people in the same terms as them


And we know that doesn't happen don't we mate! :whistling2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

My friends have a parent reared Raccoon that they bought through a forum member (they were not the breeders though) so yes they are out there.

My m8s parent reared coonie is just as friendly as my hand reared girlie & in fact I would say he is much better as he is less unpredictable due to his natural wariness.

I am sure it would be possible to find a parent reared baby next season.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

we are pretty sure our female raccoon was parent reared although with some human interaction from a young age! she has her grumpy moments but is very lovely however very wary and cautious more so than most raccoons i have seen :2thumb:


Vicky


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

lukendaniel said:


> we are pretty sure our female raccoon was parent reared although with some human interaction from a young age! she has her grumpy moments but is very lovely however very wary and cautious more so than most raccoons i have seen :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Vicky


vicky you told me what breeder it came from and from that it would of been handreared as its the same preeder as a few others have them from portmouth area breeder


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

she didnt come from portsmouth hun, dont think i ever told you Roos breeder and when we spoke to him he said he leaves them solely with mum and dad for 6 weeks then starts to interact till theyre weaned so as far as i know this too was true with Roo especially since we didnt get her till 5 months old :flrt:


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I know a breeder that sells parent reared raccoons, and I think there may be a male left

They are not members on here though


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have one an he is fab :no1:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, will pass it all on to him. I'm surprised this didn't turn into the slanging match we expected it to! :lol2:

To those with (inc. expected) PR 'Ccoons...
Are they young 'uns, or adults? Have you noticed much of a difference in attitude as compared to HR Raccoons, obviously taking into account all will be different in one way or another?


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> My friends have a parent reared Raccoon that they bought through a forum member (they were not the breeders though) so yes they are out there.
> 
> My m8s parent reared coonie is just as friendly as my hand reared girlie & in fact I would say he is much better as he is less unpredictable due to his natural wariness.
> 
> I am sure it would be possible to find a parent reared baby next season.


Kasa was parent reared though Ken wasn't she....


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

africa said:


> Kasa was parent reared though Ken wasn't she....


No, she was part reared by parents & then bottle fed until weaned just like Mimi..........don't you remember our conversations about what milk formula to use??

Parent reared in my opinion means the parents do ALL the work from birth till being fully weaned & independently eating on their own.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> No, she was part reared by parents & then bottle fed until weaned just like Mimi..........don't you remember our conversations about what milk formula to use??
> 
> Parent reared in my opinion means the parents do ALL the work from birth till being fully weaned & independently eating on their own.


I do Ken and I also remember that all of the raccoons were off the bottle when we had them and eating baby cereal with NO bottles , it was our choice to continue to bottle feed them ( well I tried but it didn't last long)as we thought they had been weaned too early.


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

My mum has a raccoon called Buffy and she thinks that however the baby was initially raised,you get out what you put in,which is going to have to be lots! You cant expect one way to be easier than the other,theyre all individuals, that said she also thinks getting her has made her sooo happy,and would wish anyone who chooses to adopt a little horror all the best!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

africa said:


> I do Ken and I also remember that all of the raccoons were off the bottle when we had them and eating baby cereal with NO bottles , it was our choice to continue to bottle feed them ( well I tried but it didn't last long)as we thought they had been weaned too early.


 Which means they were BOTTLE fed & not parent reared.......you said



> Kasa was parent reared though Ken wasn't she....


....my answer was NO, hand reared...........if she was parent reared Jude would not have been bottle feeding them would she. The whole rearing process was done under guidance from people Jude spoke to as it was her first litter of Raccoons & had been advised hand rearing would make them better babies & bond better to their new owners if they also continued the bottle feeding.......something that is now showing to be not exactly true as parent reared babies have turned out just as tame. My own opinion of course :whistling2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Which means they were BOTTLE fed & not parent reared.......you said
> 
> 
> 
> ....my answer was NO, hand reared...........if she was parent reared Jude would not have been bottle feeding them would she. The whole rearing process was done under guidance from people Jude spoke to as it was her first litter of Raccoons & had been advised hand rearing would make them better babies & bond better to their new owners if they also continued the bottle feeding.......something that is now showing to be not exactly true as parent reared babies have turned out just as tame. My own opinion of course :whistling2:


She tried to bottle feed them at 6 weeks and they wouldnt take the bottle so they were put on cereal


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

africa said:


> She tried to bottle feed them at 6 weeks and they wouldnt take the bottle so they were put on cereal


 
yes that may be, but they were pulled from mum before 6 weeks as far as I remember..........and Kasa took several bottles a day when I got her home, as I belive so was Mimi, thus they were NOT parent reared as u appear to be intimating ????? I am a tad confused at what your actually trying to say. I have people who can verify that both Jude & I had been bottle feedung Kasa.......


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> My friends have a parent reared Raccoon that they bought through a forum member (they were not the breeders though) so yes they are out there.
> 
> My m8s parent reared coonie is just as friendly as my hand reared girlie & in fact I would say he is much better as he is less unpredictable due to his natural wariness.
> 
> I am sure it would be possible to find a parent reared baby next season.



Although Ken isnt talking about me and is talking about my raccoons brother. My elmo I would say is pretty much the same, I have seen hand reared raccoons throw strops all the time to the point where people have to not interact as much with them, elmo comes in quite a bit and has a large outdoor area too, yes she has her off days but, dont we all!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry forgot to add...

if it wasnt for my dad elmo would still be in the house full time, she was always a pleasure in the house and the worst thing she did was pull some of the flooring up around the door, which you could expect from dogs/puppies too etc. 
She was always pleasent in the house and very handlable, she wasnt too boistrous and had respect, she knew she was a raccoon and acted like one


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> vicky you told me what breeder it came from and from that it would of been handreared as its the same preeder as a few others have them from portmouth area breeder





Was not from me! And if your refering to me I actually have not bred any ***** this year... I had a couple of litters in to handrear because 'apparently the mothers milk dried up' I cannot prove this either way! they were lapping from a bowl of solid food before leaving me with the exception of 3 who went to very experienced keeps whom handreared before. The rest of the Raccoons I have sold have come via other breeders around the country which were all parent reared!! And I screen all people who have had them from me... If anyone whom knows me and brought a raccoon from me would like to comment please feel free

Michelle.


----------

